# Got my new red belly



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Bought him yesterday, it was so amusing, he bit the bag the shop put him in..... twice!

then he bit her finger in all the action 










He however did it again in the car on the trip back, luckily he was 3 bagged, so only got through one, however this lowered the water level so i had to work quick.

I got home and the missus had unplugged the heater, so the tank was cool... real pain, time was running out. the water got so low i had to plop him in the tank, which he did not like, but it was either that or die in the bag







I quickly ran out and microwaved some tank water, checked it was ok then got him in - at which point he swam around, nibbled on some grub. I put in some bacteria to destress him whil the tank heated up - i was using a fan heater, a bar heater, and the tank heater to get the water up to level as quick as possible, 30 mins later he was eventually in the tank and nibbling on food. what a disaster it could have been, i almost lost him because of his natural instincts... i lowered the lighting and left him in the dark to chill out.

this morning he's got a nice vibrant red colouring on his belly, and is swanning around in his chosen teritory.

Not the greatest start, but he seems like the stress is over now...

I'll get some pics up soon


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

cool deal ive had fish tear through some bags before it is insane!


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Tell the Missus to leave your tank alone.....Good luck with everything.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

If he has got his colour back and is eating it sounds like he is ok.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

must have been crazy to go through what you have... hope everything will be fine... good luck man


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

cooldudectd said:


> Tell the Missus to leave your tank alone.....Good luck with everything.
> [snapback]914240[/snapback]​


Yeah, slapped her on the wrist, or rather left her at work until I had everything stable THEN picked her up








My own fault really, I got her to vacuum the car, she needed the extension lead



LOON said:


> If he has got his colour back and is eating it sounds like he is ok.
> [snapback]914241[/snapback]​


Yeah, he lost his colour last night, but looked lovely this morning, just as we'd seen him in the shop
He's got a wicked bottom lip, its gonna look ace when he grows up... he'll be a right fighter if hes anything like he was at the shop.. mind you my conditions (now) are less stressy, they had loads of lights on etc. even I was stressed!

just a nice soft warm light for my matey...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

corbypete said:


> cooldudectd said:
> 
> 
> > Tell the Missus to leave your tank alone.....Good luck with everything.
> ...


I don't allow my gf to even get near my tanks. She trys to sit right in front and poke the glass







. Then her little dog will ram the tank.







LOL!!!! So they are banned from even viewing them now. My basement is "Manlandingham".


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

How big is your new red belly?


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

I've not had chance to measure him yet, but hes about 2 1/4 inches long and about 1 1/4 tall...

his lip is about 3cm


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

[/quote]

I don't allow my gf to even get near my tanks. She trys to sit right in front and poke the glass







. Then her little dog will ram the tank.







LOL!!!! So they are banned from even viewing them now. My basement is "Manlandingham".









[snapback]914328[/snapback]​[/quote]

dont blame you, my cat had a very keen interest indeed, propt up gazing through the glass, he hates water though (as do most cats) so he's got no chance...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's great man, I still remember how excited I was when I got my first piranhas home. Sounds like you're really going to enjoy him


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I've had so many things like that happen, now no one is allowed anywhere near my tanks.

Good thing to hear the new guy made it through the ordeal.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Please welcome....

JACK!


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

corbypete said:


> Please welcome....
> 
> JACK!
> 
> ...


Nice!







Just about the size my 3 RBP are! Also my first


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

what tank you got mate?


----------

